# anyone watching the gp at the minute ?



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

1st lap and all hell has broken loose. Lots of crashes, couple of drivers arguing (nearly came to fisticuffs), one driver in the pit lane almost got blown up by another car driving out with the fuel hose still attached spraying fuel everywhere.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes, hippychicky, watching it here. That fuel going everywhere and the fire looked terrifying. I hope Kimi is ok.

Goooooooooooooooooooo Rubens!

Sue


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

I thought you meant GP as in Doctor     - I'm being blonde, sorry hun  I've sky+ it, going to watch it tomorrow (or after X factor  )


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Tina xx said:



> I thought you meant GP as in Doctor     - I'm being blonde, sorry hun  I've sky+ it, going to watch it tomorrow (or after X factor )


 

I won't spoil it for you but it was quite good


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Thanks hun  I know who won - I caught the end  It was good


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

I'm really glad he won, and after that race he deserved too   I think if he hadnt won it this year then he never would. A few times i have thought he would be another coulthard.

Go Jenson


----------

